# Colombia



## myshkin (Apr 11, 2011)

Haven't shared any of these here From my trip to Colombia in March

1. Tayrona National Park, Colombia






2. Tayrona National park






3. Cartagena 






4. Corcora Valley 






5. Salento






6. Taganga


----------



## inaka (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow, these are some stunning images.
Really nice balance of beautiful composition and HDR processing that isn't too over-the-top.

The first one suffers from a bit of softness and halos of the palms, but it's such a minor issue. The last three are just incredible. I love the lush greenery of Corcora Valley.
For Salento, I'm guessing you used a small aperture (f22 perhaps?) to get the rays of the sun like that...I love it. 

Really nice execution on so many levels. :thumbup:


----------



## myshkin (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks for commenting appreciate it

#1 actually doesn't have processing halos, its an unfortunate coincidence in the clouds made worse by the ghosting trees from wind.


----------



## rehab (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Trever1t (Apr 12, 2011)

wonderful images of a beautiful place. Well done!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice,

the cartagena one I see CA on the dome.  Magenta and green


----------



## myshkin (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks I miss CA a lot in pics

Here it is mostly corrected


----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2011)

I do not like this type of HDR image...they look flat, and faked....but I do like the carefully chosen camera point of view and slow shutter speed of the first photo made in Tayrona National Park. The incoming wave of water looks really nice, and it is large enough to make a very solid foreground element that anchors me visually, right in the scene!


----------



## inaka (Apr 12, 2011)

myshkin said:


> thanks for commenting appreciate it
> 
> #1 actually doesn't have processing halos, its an unfortunate coincidence in the clouds made worse by the ghosting trees from wind.


I see. Do you have an exposure with a fast shutter you can play with from your bracketing set? 
If so, you may want to take that image (where the palms are not ghosting from the wind) and add it as a masked layer in Photoshop, only over the palms portion of the image. Then they would not be ghosting at all. Again, completely unnecessary as the image is still wonderful, but just an idea. (Trust me it was hard to find anything to critique since this is a wonderful set that is so well done.) Cheers.


----------



## myshkin (Apr 12, 2011)

What type of HDR do you like? Do you have samples

I have never had my pics described as flat and rarely as fake so your not the norm


Derrel said:


> I do not like this type of HDR image...they look flat, and faked....but I do like the carefully chosen camera point of view and slow shutter speed of the first photo made in Tayrona National Park. The incoming wave of water looks really nice, and it is large enough to make a very solid foreground element that anchors me visually, right in the scene!


----------



## Forkie (Apr 12, 2011)

I absolutely love 1 and 4.  It's a shame about the strange effect on the sun in 3 - Either just the ball or the flare would've been nice, but there's a strange orange blob around it.  I'm not a big HDR kinda bloke, so perhaps you know more about whether this is correctable or not.


----------



## myshkin (Apr 15, 2011)

Forkie said:


> I absolutely love 1 and 4.  It's a shame about the strange effect on the sun in 3 - Either just the ball or the flare would've been nice, but there's a strange orange blob around it.  I'm not a big HDR kinda bloke, so perhaps you know more about whether this is correctable or not.


 
Its not fixable in this shot. I either needed more exposures or just one very under exposed but this was handheld so neither was an option


----------



## Bynx (Apr 15, 2011)

Simply stunning Myshkin. I like 'em all.


----------



## wlbphoto (Apr 15, 2011)

wow. these are wonderful shots...5 stars for you


----------



## daarksun (Apr 15, 2011)

Outstanding compositions. Pictures are very well done.


----------

